# 2009 X5 Shifter wont work after reconnecting.



## erickduenas1 (Dec 26, 2020)

I disconnected the gear shifter from my 2009 X5 so that I could reach a screw that fell white replacing the broken Ebreak switch. Once I reconnected everything I turn on my car to move and I can't select any gears.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The gear selector switch GWS communicates with the transmission shifter EGS by two different data buses, the Local Interconnect Network LIN bus and the Power Train-Car Area Network PT-CAN.


----------

